# Is it normal for a goat to pant?



## jessmorse (Mar 24, 2014)

Is it normal for a goat to pant? My female has been panting and I'm not sure if u should worry. It is warm out. She is eating and drinking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It means they are overheated. Does she have a cool shady place to hang out? And make sure the water is nice and cold so she'll drink more.
Oh, and does she have a salt block? Goats tend to overheat quicker when they don't get enough salt and minerals.


----------



## jessmorse (Mar 24, 2014)

I put some hay on the Sade for her. 

Could stress cause that? I noticed it because one of my goats, Alfred, started calling out like he was upset. So I ran to check on everyone and my baby goats head was caught in a fence. It was mama goat that was panting. Could the stress of baby goat being in distress have been the culprit?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I suppose it could be, if the doe was pacing around the baby or calling back to it. Maybe just standing in the sun by the fence caused her too get too hot.


----------



## jessmorse (Mar 24, 2014)

She seems to be settling. Thanks for your help

I LOVE MY GOATS!!

Jess


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

